# Computer repair



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Does any one on the forum know a good IT guy, That doesn't just re-format and re-install

I need to be able to use my applications. I think all I need is a windows recovery disk. I have a file corrupt, Some system. dll Thanks in advance


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Some one left a post from India with a phone number can you send me pm with mobile ????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I could use this as well. I no longer can watch amazon videos as digital rights managment is ?? missing or ?? corrupt. And I am not reformatting just want someone to be able to fix that issue.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

only moss and roy can save us


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jander13 said:


> only moss and roy can save us


Could you send me Moss and Roy's phone number?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@bigbang70, what operating system are using? Tried system restore? What's the .dll file that you need? You might be able to download it off the net if you google it.

@jynxgirl, amazon videos? How are you using that here? via VPN?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Drop me a PM with the error messages and I'll see what I can do, I'm an IT engineer so know a thing or two.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> @jynxgirl, amazon videos? How are you using that here? via VPN?


Discussion of VPNs are not allowed. 

How about, I downloaded them before i came over.  Then like 8 days ago, I went to play one and it wouldnt allow it. And have spent every waking moment trying to get it to work. 

I can not live without my modern family


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL download it the "legal" way like the rest of us

I love that show but anything with Al Bundy is good to me!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll take a look at it for y'all ... my fee ... cerveza por hora ... LOL

Jinx ... take ur laptop with ya to the quiz ...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

can't you renew the DRM certificate? or redownload it? probably need to use said VPN in order to get it again.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> @bigbang70, what operating system are using? Tried system restore? What's the .dll file that you need? You might be able to
> 
> @moe I'm running xp.. All i get is blue screen None of the setup menus work I can't access restore,,, If I remember correct it's a win32/sytem/dll or something like that


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's just the address in the directory where it's supposed to be located. The file should be something.dll

Just after the boot screen hold down f8 and try to get into safe mode but first let the blue screen come up and record the filename then try to get into safe mode. If it's a driver hardware or software then uninstalling it might solve the issue. It could be a driver from some hardware or software so in this case a windows recovery disc might not help much or might not the best solution.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> can't you renew the DRM certificate? or redownload it? probably need to use said VPN in order to get it again.


I have went thru all the recommended. Roled back to an earlier date. Deleted all of them after that didnt work, so that it would wipe out any 'issues' left in the computer and then did the rename the drm file and then went and download from the media download drm page. That didnt work. I have done and done and done. 

I cant get updates to download very well while over here. Once I got home for my vacation, I downloaded them within a few min no problem. I might just chalk it up to being in the lovely third world country that is dubai and live without paying for and legally downloading them. I did in fact legally pay for them so that should count, no?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

not in Dubai it doesn't lol legal or illegal, you're still screwed!

I hate anything DRM related, just screws over legitimate people and encourages them to download their stuff elsewhere.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> not in Dubai it doesn't lol legal or illegal, you're still screwed!
> 
> I hate anything DRM related, just screws over legitimate people and encourages them to download their stuff elsewhere.




arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You could always just remove the DRM from the file?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> That's just the address in the directory where it's supposed to be located. The file should be something.dll
> 
> Just after the boot screen hold down f8 and try to get into safe mode but first let the blue screen come up and record the filename then try to get into safe mode. If it's a driver hardware or software then uninstalling it might solve the issue. It could be a driver from some hardware or software so in this case a windows recovery disc might not help much or might not the best solution.


It won't go into safe mode,, this is an old dell that worked great for years I just bought a new HP so it's not urgent to repair I just thought if someone new something about computers other than formatting i would pay them to look at it it would make a good back-up or I was going to give it a friend....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Like I said, if you could get the name of the .dll file then you could download that file and copy it over.

Doesn't your dell have a recovery partition that restores the system to factory settings (doesn't wipe data though)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

jander13 said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ahoy matey


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can not live without my modern family



The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient bittorrent site


----------

